# m'estimo les formes



## Joannes

Hola a tothom!



> M'estimo més les formes amb -os.


Aquesta construcció es fa servir realment? Jo mai mai me'n he fixat. *Estimar* com a 'verbo reflexivo'? (com es diu en català?! 'verb reflexif'? )

(O el que ha escrit va voler escriure *agradan* o *encantan*, va canviar d'opinió and ended up like this? )


----------



## Dixie!

Sí, estimar com a verb reflexiu existeix sobretot per a dir que prefereixes una cosa sobre una altra: "Què t'estimes més, pollastre o conill?", "M'estimo més no parlar-ne".


----------



## Joannes

Molt interessant, gràcies! *Querer* es fa servir així en castellà també: *me quiero más ...*? Mai no ho he sentit tampoc.


----------



## betulina

No, Joannes, en castellà no es fa servir aquesta construcció.

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Estimar-se*, en aquest sentit, és sinònim de *preferir*. 

M'estimo més anar a la platja que no pas a la muntanya.
Prefereixo anar a la platja en comptes d'anar a la muntanya.


----------



## Keiria

Jo diria que _estimar-se més_ és sinònim de preferir, amb el "més". Ho he estat pensant i no se m'acudeix cap exemple on es faci servir el verb estimar com a verb reflexiu sense utilitzar el "més" després.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Keiria said:


> Jo diria que _estimar-se més_ és sinònim de preferir, amb el "més". Ho he estat pensant i no se m'acudeix cap exemple on es faci servir el verb estimar com a verb reflexiu sense utilitzar el "més" després.


 
Totalment d'acord. Se m'havia escapat el matís del "més" - del tot imprescindible en aquest cas!  Gràcies, Keiria


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Sempre he escoltat de formal coloquial i popular, el mot *estimar més*, com a sinònim de preferir, però m'he posat tot seguit a veure que en diu el *DIEC*.

1. Considerar
2. Agrair
3. Preferir amb la forma *estimar-se més*
4. Corresponent al literal castellà *amar*.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

jaume60 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Sempre he escoltat de formal coloquial i popular, el mot *estimar més*, com a sinònim de preferir, però m'he posat tot seguit a veure que en diu el *DIEC*.
> 
> 1. Considerar
> 2. Agrair
> 3. Preferir amb la forma *estimar-se més*
> 4. Corresponent al literal castellà *amar*.
> 
> Salutacions,
> 
> Jaume


 
Si t'hi fixes, Jaume, això és precisament el que deia la Keiria. No entenc massa bé què vols dir amb el teu post .



Keiria said:


> Jo diria que _estimar-se més_ és sinònim de preferir, amb el "més". Ho he estat pensant i no se m'acudeix cap exemple on es faci servir el verb estimar com a verb reflexiu sense utilitzar el "més" després.


----------



## Joannes

Gràcies a tots per els vostres respostes. And for (albeit indirectly) correcting my mistakes! This has been enlightening. Bona nit!


----------



## jaume60

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Si t'hi fixes, Jaume, això és precisament el que deia la Keiria. No entenc massa bé què vols dir amb el teu post .


 
Hola,

Si és el que deia la Keiria, únicament, a partir del tema a debat, he volgut saber tots els significats que se li dona a la paraula *estimar*.

Soc Jo qui té molt a aprendre, ho posava en coneixement de tots/es, res més.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------

